# October 28 LFTS



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Feels like a good morning to be out. Good luck to those hunting today. 2 of us hunting sanilac county all weekend so should be good times. First morning sit for me on property im hunting.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Good luck as well, I’ll be hunting in Allegan county. Very slow yesterday afternoon for me. Was really windy and I about froze! Didn’t bring enough layers, won’t make that mistake again.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

First morning sit for me as well in Lapeer Co.


----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)

Heading out to Oakland county in the next 10 mins. Look like a good morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Up and at ‘em!!!
Getting ready for my first sit on Monroe County property.
Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Getting ready here in Calhoun county.
On the ride out seen a bruiser on 94 at the Parma exit. Standing on the off ramp.
Also seen a couple smaller bucks on way into camp. Good luck and be safe


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Knock them down today all. Feels like a great morning. Hitting northern Macomb, corn still standing.


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good luck this morning everyone. At work right now, get out at 7am going home and sleeping till 11am then going for my 1st state land sit in Tuscola county of the season. Hoping to be in by noon for a long sit. Only decision I need to make is river bottom sit or ridge of swamp sit

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Heading out myself, I feel good things are going to happen this weekend. Good luck to all!


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Will be headed out in about 30 min to set up in western Isabela county. Hopping there's a little more movement than last night. Good luck to all that get out today!!!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Heading out from the house in shiawassee


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Getting around to head out ,nice to be able to hunt across the road from your house. Good luck all!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Making the climb a little lighter.
This guy has been hanging around out back last night.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Driving to Illinois to pull cards and set up for gun season. Good luck to all. 
Straight shots & short trails!!


----------



## UnluckyOne (Nov 17, 2012)

Headed out to northern macomb county. Looking for this big boy. Good luck all.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Heading out in Shiawassee...October 28th!!


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Headed out to Hudson. It's a beautiful morning to be in a tree.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Live From The Shop here, but I'll be in the stand in Livingston this afternoon.
Good luck everybody!


----------



## ehund10 (Oct 1, 2012)

A few of us out on some property in Wexford County. This day just feels right, let’s get em boys!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just settled in. Set up a doe decoy. Curious to see if it works.


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

On stand for first hunt this season. Not ideal conditions but it is what it is.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Locked and loaded in lapeer county


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

All settled in clinton county. A little warmer then was forecasted this morning. First morning sit of the year. Good luck gents and ladies.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Heading out now. Great weather here 32 and no wind currently.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Up in a tree in shiawassee. There's a couple big scrapes right behind the stand I'm sitting in that weren't there last night. Good luck all


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cold with a rain shower that just passed through in Wellston


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

My LFTS for today consists of getting the yard ready with marker flags for the wireless fencing we have for the new addition to the family...the lost Black and Tan that was mentioned on this site. Will be picking him up this afternoon and then back to hunting tomorrow morning.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Already in place about 30 min ago...33 slight sw winds...Hillsdale...Saw a giant along 127 couple miles north of US 12 on the ride in...They should be moving this morning.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Just sat down, and passed a fresh scrape that 100% was not there last night on the way in. Good S wind in my face again, and I dressed warmer today with extra layers all around.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Steve said:


> Cold with a rain shower that just passed through in Wellston


I noticed that on the radar, it's headed my way but I'd like to blow some leaves when I get back in.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

All settled in Curran Mi, wow it's dark this morning. GLA!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Feels like a good morning too bad I just punched in for a 16 hour shift i will be out tomorrow for sure good luck everyone hope to see some big ones on the ground today dont let me down


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

20 feet up in Hillsdale. Perfect morning, fingers crossed the big boy comes out during daylight


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

Ready to go in St Clair. Took a big Doe last night. Looking for a big buck to finish the season.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Been settled in since about 6:20 in Shiawassee county. My dad has been seeing some good bucks the last couple of days.


----------



## Grackle10 (Nov 7, 2016)

Good luck to all! Great morning to be in the woods!


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

Sittin in allegan ct 1st sit of the yr for me


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

First am sit on Oakland county stateland. Took longer than expected to get in stand. Finally got settled about7:20. We’ll see what happens. Aim small miss small.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Got busted by my first deer of the season already today. It came in directly down wind to about 15 yards, just at legal shooting light. Hopefully that was the first of many deer I see today. Good luck all!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Had a fox come thru my alflafa


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bowhunter1053 said:


> I started down my mowed path through the canary grass field at 6:30am this morning. I heard a lot of deer running around the field, I wasn't sure if I was bumping them, but then I heard loud grunts so I knew chasing was going on. I quickly got to my stand and settled in and the chasing continued from the sounds of it. At first light I saw a spike, 6 pnt, and shooter 8 point all chasing 1 doe full tilt in one of my food plots. They chased her into my hinged cut sanctuary and I never saw them again except for the spike who came back out of the sanctuary looking like he was beat up a little bit from one of the other bucks. Then a beautiful buck came into the food plot I was hunting over and got on a doe and started chasing her into the canary grass until I lost sight of them. The spike made his way from the far food plot onto the one I was hunting over. After about five minutes of him on the food plot another beautiful eight point darted across the entire plot to check out the spike, the 8 point was about 50 yards away from me facing me, making its way to me. He presented his first shot slightly quartering to me at 38 yards. I wasn't confident in the shot so I held off. He finally took a couple steps making him broadside at 35 yards, and I let the arrow fly. I instantly thought that it was a miss, there was no question in my mind that it was a miss, no blood on his chest as he ran off & no signs of being hit. Clean miss, but a far shot, but I was still steaming hot mad. He stopped running about 100 yards away and looked back at me, just thinking what was that sound. After a couple seconds his tail started flicking back-and-forth, and I thought there's no way I hit this deer. A few seconds pass of tail flicking back-and-forth and he then appears to fall over. It was really hard to see him with the tall canary grass so I wasn't sure if he did fall over, especially because there are slopes in that field that he could dip down into. I got down from my stand after 10 minutes and found blood splattered all over the green food plot, i then knew what i saw was the deer falling. I could not be more excited for this beautiful eight point.
> 
> View attachment 277774
> 
> ...


Are those purple top turnips ?? Looks just like mine. Congrats on a fine animal !!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice and cozy in my blind.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Calhoun co. Slower night than last. 3 small bucks and a few doe.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

snortwheeze said:


> Are those purple top turnips ?? Looks just like mine. Congrats on a fine animal !!


Thanks, appreciate it!

First year doing plots, and I went with Northwoods Whitetails. The advice and availability to help me throughout the summer in starting the removal of sections of my canary grass (which is not easy to say the least) and the planting with only a riding lawn mower, backpack sprayer, and hand spreader was phenomenal. This is what I planted.

http://www.northwoodswhitetails.com/product/brassica-blend


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Busted up rack isn’t stopping him from flirting with the girls. He’s fifteen yds. In the pic.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Just had a 4pt walk under me hope his dad's next


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Still zero in wayne county


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

First time at camp in 3 weeks, no deer this morning which is very rare. What I did hear was lots of coyotes, from all directions. After the hunt I pulled my camera cards, and what did I see especially in this spot... deer hunting this evening maybe, yote hunting you bet! 

,


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

monczunski said:


> Mason county needs more doe harvests. Seen 12 since I got out at 5. No horns yet.


Yes we do for sure. My dad saw 21 the other night and only one buck. Who knows how many tonight until I get a report from him after the hunt.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

B Smithiers said:


> First time at camp in 3 weeks, no deer this morning which is very rare. What I did hear was lots of coyotes, from all directions. After the hunt I pulled my camera cards, and what did I see especially in this spot... deer hunting this evening maybe, yote hunting you bet!
> 
> ,


Looks like a park


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Found a tree stand on my property whoray!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Pretty slow night. Deer were acting really spooky. Not sure what’s up with that usually I’m the only person hunting this property. Had a doe come in around 6pm and she was tail tucked and eye to the sky. She actually picked me out of my stand. Pretty sure it’s the same mama doe that busted me a couple of weeks ago. Gonna have to sit my other stand to switch it up. Thankfully it’s only about 60 yards away. Gonna be back there in the AM either to whack a bad mommy doe or hopefully the nice buck I saw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I hate my life.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Trap Star said:


> I hate my life.
> View attachment 277880


What the hell are we looking at? A pile of gut shot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Talk about disappointed. Thought I smoked him.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had 8 doe come into the cut corn, no bucks.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

My 


d_rek said:


> What the hell are we looking at? A pile of gut shot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arrow in a tiny tree


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Trap Star said:


> My
> 
> Arrow in a tiny tree


That's a heartbreaker


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Tall deer do that 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Hunted this morning in western Van Buren. Decided to sit in a box blind since we had a sleet rain mix on my way out. Saw a young six point dog a doe through the woods behind me right at first light. It started snowing pretty hard after that. 








About 10:15 a deer crossed that lane about 80 yards up. It moved across from woods to corn before I got a look at it. A couple minutes later it pops out at 40 yds coming right to me. I see it’s a good doe so grab my x-bow. It hits 25 yards and turns right into the corn, never breaking stride. Dang it!
I’m sitting there pondering what just happened. About five minutes later a big gust of wind whipped through and she jumped back out of the corn in the same spot she went in. She is broadside at 25 so I quickly got bow out the window and let it rip. She ran right back up along the corn and bounded back into the woods right where she had come out earlier. 
I gave it about 20 minutes and gathered up my stuff to go have a look. It was still raining off and on pretty good. The arrow was very close behind where the deer had been standing, stuck in the ground like it had deflected downward and to the left. There was very little blood on the top of the shaft, but a decent amount on the bottom. I figured I’d just walk up toward where she had bounded into the woods, hoping that she was going to be right there. I saw blood here and there along the field edge, without really looking to hard. 
I walked into the woods and there was a lot of blood. I began tracking, thinking it was going to be laying right there close. Well, after about another 50 yards through the woods, or more like a big briar thicket, I was starting to second guess what I thought I saw. Thinking back to the angle of the arrow in the ground, I thought maybe it deflected down and only clipped one lung. Or maybe I didn’t hit it where I thought at all! I decided to back out, in spite of the rain. 
I made the half hour drive home and had lunch. Grabbed some dry clothes and a rain jacket, and headed back out about 1:30. When I got back to the spot, even the heavy blood was mostly washed away. I was hoping she would be close to where I left off. Of course she wasn’t! I guess it’s going to be a foot search now. For the next few hours I beat my way into the thick stuff, figuring she would continue on the angle she was taking, toward the swamp where they always run! 
Sweaty, thorn gouged and getting pretty darn whooped, I went back to where I had marked last blood originally. I found some more globs of bloody tissue a ways away, paralleling the swamp. Since it was on a trail, I just followed it along. I could make out semi fresh deer tracks, so who knows. I had followed that along about 70 yards or so with no more blood to encourage me. I was just about to turn back when I looked up and caught a glimpse of white belly. Wow was I happy to find her! 
It’s amazing all the thoughts that go through ones mind when tracking a deer. I hate the feeling that I may have killed an animal and am not going to recover it. I was there many times today. I’m very thankful that I found her.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a shooter come in on the trail of a doe who had passed by an hour earlier. He was nose to the ground HOUND DOGGING! He would not stop circling around and zigzagging right in front of me. Even after 4 mouth grunts each louder than the last. He was within 10 yards and I just shouted HEY! He did not even break a stride. Weird how being that oblivious or you might say dumb actually allowed him to live another day. Glad they're not all that dumb


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Glad I went and sat In the rain tonight.
Hunted a stand I hung around noon today, saw 15 deer tonight.
3 bucks all harassing does. 
Passed a small 8 point at 15yds.he was tempting for a minute just not what I was looking for,narrow and short tines.awesome night though


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry for the long read. Thought it might help someone in a similar circumstance. In hindsight, I should have stayed on her trail. There was good blood and the rain almost cost me a deer.
Double lung shot and easily covered 200 yards.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice job being persistent.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

BucksandDucks said:


> You know how when you are up in a stand and you get that feeling. THIS FEELS RIGHT, THIS LOOKS RIGHT, I'M GOING TO GET ONE TONIGHT! Yeah I'm not feeling any of that


My lack of feelings were correct. Had a button buck under me for 40 minutes and that was it


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

bowhunter1053 said:


> Thanks, appreciate it!
> 
> First year doing plots, and I went with Northwoods Whitetails. The advice and availability to help me throughout the summer in starting the removal of sections of my canary grass (which is not easy to say the least) and the planting with only a riding lawn mower, backpack sprayer, and hand spreader was phenomenal. This is what I planted.
> 
> http://www.northwoodswhitetails.com/product/brassica-blend


Great deer! Glad it worked out!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats to those who connected today! I saw 2 small bucks tonight and that's it.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Horseshoe i always enjoy your write ups. Respecting our prized game enough to go the extra mile, a true sportsman.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Smoked this doe tonight at 6:15.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Trap Star said:


> Talk about disappointed. Thought I smoked him.
> View attachment 277881


1970, he's super old and on decline


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Crazy night and glad I sat thru the rain showers. Managed to see 2 bucks, one definitely a shooter, 14 doe and 5 coyotes. Was surprised at how unaffraid they were when I climbed down from the tree.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Esquire said:


> 1970, he's super old and on decline


What do you mean?


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Date stamp on the pic


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

marcus619 said:


> Crazy night and glad I sat thru the rain showers. Managed to see 2 bucks, one definitely a shooter, 14 doe and 5 coyotes. Was surprised at how unaffraid they were when I climbed down from the tree.


Why not take any of the yotes out?


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Forgot to update my evening - Jackson county - 8pt, two 4pts, spike, and one other shooter buck but unsure points, only caught a glimpse, and 5 does. I'm be back out in the evening.

No chasing or grunting like I saw in the morning. But did see bucks cruising and making scrapes and rubs.

Came home for anniversary (dating) and the woman let me hunt all day while she cleaned the house and made an amazing 4 course meal. Man I'm lucky. I'll miss a morning hunt for that!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Why not take any of the yotes out?


No doubt....


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

5 does is all i seen last night.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Why not take any of the yotes out?


I hear you and in our camp we shoot as many yotes as possible. These came directly down wind and 
I had already lowered my bow and was climbing dawn when I noticed them in the field. The closes one was 40 yards however by the time I got to the ground they were 100 yards out. I've always wanted to shoot one with my bow and was kicking myself for not checking the field one last time before climbing down.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

I killed a doe yesterday evening. Passed two yearling bucks chasing other does around.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Didn't think PF hunted


----------



## John Pelfrey (Dec 27, 2016)

casscityalum said:


> Feels like a good morning to be out. Good luck to those hunting today. 2 of us hunting sanilac county all weekend so should be good times. First morning sit for me on property im hunting.


Good luck.
I'm out in Livingston county.i only have a small plot to hunt on private land but it gets some action. Hopefully i get the nice 8pt that's been showingup on my tail cam at night..fingers crossed


----------



## John Pelfrey (Dec 27, 2016)

UnluckyOne said:


> Headed out to northern macomb county. Looking for this big boy. Good luck all.


One hell of a buck. They don't seem to get that big where I'm at. Good luck


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Didn't think PF hunted


No, thats just your buddy the Drive By Biologist, who is shooting BB's this year out of spite...surprised you got them confused...


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

I sat with my 8 year old boy, Zach. Being chilly, I decked him out with his full 1 pc heavy bib suit, Winter boots, his super fur hat and stuffed his pockets full of handwarmers. He sat like a champ for 3 hours.

I couldn't put camo on his nose because he had an accident at school on Thursday and fractured his nose. He ran into another boy at recess and it was a full speed head butt collusion. But he was a real trooper about it.

Perfect shot. She went 50 yards and died infront of us, like 5 feet off the 2 track. Zero dragging.

I took the pic the second we walked up on her. I hadn't even taken my Bison pack off to get the tag out. The action shot smile says it all.

It was nice to finally have a cool day. I've passed up a bunch of does so far, because every day I had was like 70 degrees and didn't want to race off to a processor with a cooler.





  








IMG_0846




__
Pinefarm2015


__
Oct 29, 2017


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Trap Star said:


> Talk about disappointed. Thought I smoked him.
> View attachment 277881


I wonder if that buck ever has a sore head from all those horns coming out if it. Man.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> I sat with my 8 year old boy, Zach. Being chilly, I decked him out with his full 1 pc heavy bib suit, Winter boots, his super fur hat and stuffed his pockets full of handwarmers. He sat like a champ for 3 hours.
> 
> I couldn't put camo on his nose because he had an accident at school on Thursday and fractured his nose. He ran into another boy at recess and it was a full speed head butt collusion. But he was a real trooper about it.
> 
> ...



BTW, I defy anyone to find a better shooting, harder hitting crossbow broadhead than the Magnus Hornet. 

That head went thru the shoulders like butter and are still razor sharp. 
http://www.magnusbroadheads.com/black-hornet-100-grain-4-blade-broadhead-1-5-16-x-1-1-4-3-pack/


----------

